# Got to see my first PDA with the GF this morning.



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

We met at a big flea market where STBXH was going to drop our son off to stay with me til tomorrow morning. He hadn't mentioned GF all week, and was being nicer to me. I thought she must have been out of town or perhaps things were already starting to cool off, but then she was there when we met up. I still can't get over how she acts around me. She's one of those really gregarious people, usually, but since she and STBXH got together (which was private first), she's become very quiet and acts almost shy and demure (personally, I think there's some guilt in there -- maybe she's not totally amoral). Very weird. It makes it easier for me to take the high road and look her in the eye and smile and say hello. Every time I see her. It used to be that she intimidated me terribly, back when I lived at home with STBXH and I always felt so inferior to him and all of his friends. 

So, after STBXH said good bye to our son, the two of them turned to walk away, and he made a big show of leaning close and putting his arm around her. To her credit, she just kept her arms at her sides and held on to her handbag. I think _she's_ very intimidated around _me_ now. Good. 

I always have to remember that their EA started when he was leading me on about counseling, she was living with her boyfriend, and they were cheating on both of us. 

It didn't hurt as much as I thought it would. It makes me more angry now at what a selfish, lying bazzturd he is. I think he's being extra nice to me because I'm doing our taxes -- for the last time. Yay! (and why am I doing that, you ask? Because we're still filing joint for 2011, and I don't trust him to do it right. When he's on his own, he can get audited and go bankrupt for all I care)


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad it didn't hurt you as much as you thought it would. The more indifferent the better, right? Some day you'll be all the way there


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Angelpixie: Just look in your dictionary under the word "snakes" and I'm thinking that you'll find your STBXH and GF's picture! Hang in there, dear!


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

We feel for you OP. And to see STBXH with OW together!

Stay strong. For yourself. And your son. And for those who are struggling against infidelity.


----------

